# DT770, 880 or AKG k702 for mixing?



## Kurosawa (Oct 5, 2020)

As I'm currently on the search for inexpensive headphones for mixing, my search came to an end with the three models mentioned in the title... Which would you recommend? 😅


----------



## ryans (Oct 5, 2020)

I have experience with all 3 but no longer own any of them... If I was restricted to those choices I would probably go with DT880. DT770 are closed backs. I seem to recall the highs on the AKG being a bit too much... and the lows lacking a bit. The DT880 have some harshness in the upper mids/highs too, but I like the beyerdynamic sound overall...


----------



## Kurosawa (Oct 6, 2020)

Would you recommend other headphones for mixing and under 150 €?


----------



## Germain B (Oct 6, 2020)

I went for the DT990 as it's opened back and I'm happy with it. Sometimes I do an EQ correction with Sonarworks (but never more than 50% wet), to get closer to my monitors' sound.


----------



## JohnG (Oct 6, 2020)

I use something close, the AKG k701 headphones. They seem to have a very smooth response with no major colouring. I've used them for over 20 years so I guess I'm a fan, though I mix primarily on speakers. Depending on the track, I will also check some mixes in cars, bluetooth speakers and so on.


----------



## Crowe (Oct 6, 2020)

I personally use my DT770's as main phones. I like them very much indeed.


----------



## BassClef (Oct 6, 2020)

I used the K712Pro for a time but found them a little too bright for my taste. I am much happier now with the Sennheiser HD650s/ Actually I have the Mass Drop version which is only $220 currently.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Oct 6, 2020)

I went 880Pro 250ohm. Semi-open to help a bit with soundstage and reduce the weight on my head. I always use Sonarworks at about 60% wet, which I find for me is a good balance and doesn't overcorrect so much as 80%+. The 880s lack a tiny bit of deep bass and do have a peak in the highs that Sonarworks smooths out so that my mixes turn out better more often.


----------



## mjsalam (Dec 2, 2020)

vitocorleone123 said:


> I went 880Pro 250ohm. Semi-open to help a bit with soundstage and reduce the weight on my head. I always use Sonarworks at about 60% wet, which I find for me is a good balance and doesn't overcorrect so much as 80%+. The 880s lack a tiny bit of deep bass and do have a peak in the highs that Sonarworks smooths out so that my mixes turn out better more often.


I’m very close to purchasing the DT880’s. Something that’s giving me pause (trivial as it may be) is the coiled chord. I’ve looked at the Premiums as well which have the 9ft non-coiled chord. Has the chord itself been of any note for you? And are you otherwise happy with the headphones?


----------



## LudovicVDP (Dec 2, 2020)

JohnG said:


> I use something close, the AKG k701 headphones. They seem to have a very smooth response with no major colouring. I've used them for over 20 years so I guess I'm a fan, though I mix primarily on speakers. Depending on the track, I will also check some mixes in cars, bluetooth speakers and so on.



This exactly. (Except I have less than 20 y of experience  )


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Dec 2, 2020)

mjsalam said:


> I’m very close to purchasing the DT880’s. Something that’s giving me pause (trivial as it may be) is the coiled chord. I’ve looked at the Premiums as well which have the 9ft non-coiled chord. Has the chord itself been of any note for you? And are you otherwise happy with the headphones?



It's a slightly more flimsy than expected, and I keep it sort of coiled a little and out of the way. The main thing is not running over it with the wheels of my chair. Cords are always annoying, but wireless is still too latent.


----------



## mjsalam (Dec 2, 2020)

vitocorleone123 said:


> It's a slightly more flimsy than expected, and I keep it sort of coiled a little and out of the way. The main thing is not running over it with the wheels of my chair. Cords are always annoying, but wireless is still too latent.


Thanks. Nothing specifically around the coiled spirally chord vs the 880 Premiums which have a straight 9ft cord? I'm not sure why I'm hung up on the chord I guess I fear the spirally one might get annoying..but then I've seen people complain about the extra long straight so 🤷‍♂️


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Dec 2, 2020)

mjsalam said:


> Thanks. Nothing specifically around the coiled spirally chord vs the 880 Premiums which have a straight 9ft cord? I'm not sure why I'm hung up on the chord I guess I fear the spirally one might get annoying..but then I've seen people complain about the extra long straight so 🤷‍♂️


Yeah, coiled cords annoy me even more unless I'm sitting still and it's plugged in 3' or so away.


----------



## merty (Dec 2, 2020)

Audio technica mx series have gotten very popular lately.


----------



## Mornats (Dec 2, 2020)

merty said:


> Audio technica mx series have gotten very popular lately.


I've used the M50x (closed back) for a few years but now always prefer my DT 880 Pro (semi-open). They're clearer and have a better soundstage. I think mixes from these translate better than from my M50x, which are still great headphones by the way.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Dec 2, 2020)

When 990 then "not" the pro please. its weightlighted and very comfortable. but it has mostly just pushed highs and bass but missing the mids. the 990 hifi edition is much more balanced and also an open design. the 770 is for mostly for singers while rekording vocals with its closed design - also pushes the bass. the 880 is half open and ok but I would still prefer and own the 990 hifi edition. About three months ago I also got the 1990 Pro for mixing and second-control next to the studio-monitors. A friend of mine really likes his AKG702. At the end - take some of best mixed tracks you know, go to your local shop and try them out. Every ear and taste is different... Good luck!


----------



## Will Blackburn (Dec 2, 2020)

880s here as well. Lovely sound, great soundstage but definitely wouldn't want to mix with them or any headphones tbh. If it's your only option fair do's but they will never translate well. As in .... EVER


----------



## MaxOctane (Dec 2, 2020)

I've used DT880s (with non-coiled cord) for years and while I don't know if they're good for mixing, they are _super comfortable! _Two soft pillows on your ears.


----------



## ReleaseCandidate (Dec 2, 2020)

MaxOctane said:


> I've used DT880s (with non-coiled cord) for years and while I don't know if they're good for mixing, they are _super comfortable! _Two soft pillows on your ears.



The most important thing to test is actually the comfort. 

I really like the sound of the 701 (almost 20 years too, the old, 'made in Austria' ones, you may want to check Austrian Audio, company of ex AKG employees that does microphones and headphones) but I couldn't stand them on my head longer than half an hour until I ripped the head strap in half. Nowadays they fixed that and have a flat leather strap. 

AT's MX are also uncomfortable for me (but they at least don't hurt my head .


----------



## GtrString (Dec 2, 2020)

I own and use both the k701 and the 770, and the open back k701 is a bit more natural sounding, imo. Still the 770 is good, and would be great if you need closed back for other reasons (tracking, sound isolation). The 770 s are a little thighter sounding, so I might choose the 701s for mixing orchestral, and the 770s for pop/rock.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Dec 2, 2020)

Will Blackburn said:


> 880s here as well. Lovely sound, great soundstage but definitely wouldn't want to mix with them or any headphones tbh. If it's your only option fair do's but they will never translate well. As in .... EVER



I not a career professional musician and don't do orchestral, so that might be true. But, with Sonarworks and CanOpener... they're fine for me on the electronic music side of things. They translate pretty well.


----------



## Nate Johnson (Dec 3, 2020)

I've got the k702 and use them religiously. Not only do they sound great, but they are CRAZY comfortable - I can wear them ALL day.


----------

